# Amar'e and Bosh



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

These guys have a greater chance of moving teams instead of lebron/wade... that being the case if donnie walsh were to sign either or, would you be satisfied that after all this time amar'e or bosh is what we have to show for it?


bosh - I am not big on him. He is a skilled player and all but....he still hasn't done anything worthwhile up in toronto. He even has a decent supporting cast.That should be enough. He's supposed to be an elite player according to some... I dont see elite


Amar'e - he falls into the same boat with bosh this season.... how can you claim your a franchise player... have a 2 time mvp PG, an MVP(yrs?) center and be fighting for an 8th seed.... granted it is the west I know, new system, new coach yada yada.... still....


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on, Chosen....*

As a knick fan, you should know how much team harmony and the staff can affect play. We have basically the same team as last year but this year we have an outside shot at 40 wins. The Suns organization is a mess...the team dynamics are really screwed up. Getting Amare now in a sign and trade would really start to clarify our future. Even though they say they won't trade Nash, I can't understand why they wouldn't if he is a guy they also stand to lose in a couple of years. Its not like he is a young guy. I want Gallo and Chandler but I would trade anyone else to get Nash and Amare.

IMO, the Suns hands are somewhat tied. There is a gigantic (almost certain) risk losing Amare for nothing if they don't trade him and if he wants to go to NY they really will have no leverage. I don't see him wanting Chicago if they have to trade Deng to get him. He and Rose will not be enough, plus the Chicago franchise is another one that is messed up right now. Miami might be attractive but would they give up Beasly? Big risk for both teams. Beasly could end up being a better all around player than Amare. He could also end up being a sub-allstar talent. I would see Miami as the biggest competition. It all comes down to where he wants to play.

If we were to secure Amare, we could challenge for a title with just about any other remaining FA. I wonder if we trade for him, do we have his "bird rights"? If so, does that help us secure another FA before re-upping him and exceeding the cap? Any CBA experts out there? Grinch?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Good post and I agree with Dog on this one. Either one of these guys on this team would basically give the Knicks instant credibility. As for free agents, would you guys be happy with a combo of Joe Johnson and either Bosh or Amare as well if the Lebron and Wade plan goes out the window?


> If the Amare Stoudemire project is ended, there are several trade scenarios with a need for the returning salaries to be within a 25 percent difference of Stoudemire's $15.1 million salary. The Suns would want to inject youth (players and draft picks) into an aging roster, especially if they send off their youngest starter. The Suns also will aim for 2009-10 luxury-tax relief by acquiring an expiring contract. That puts these teams and players as potential pieces: Chicago's Drew Gooden ($7.1 million), Detroit's Rasheed Wallace ($13.7 million), Memphis' Antoine Walker ($8.9 million), Portland's Raef LaFrentz ($12.7 million), whose remaining salary is 80 percent covered by injury insurance, Sacramento's Bobby Jackson ($6.1 million).


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/02/05/20090205spt-suns.html


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Are we talking about All-Star-Players that contract end after the 2009-10 season being traded in February 2010.....or February 2009?* 

There are way to many silly trade rumors on realgm and Yahoo....now that the February deadline is only days away. 

Steve Kerr had 4 star players on his roster in 2004-5....and now in 2008-9....how the hell *"Shaq"* got on the fastest "run n Gun" roster in the NBA :azdaja: with a $20M per contract that ends in 2010 offseason....sounds like a 2010 Plan to me....with Amare, Nash, and Shaq contract ending in 2010. What did the Phoenix Suns have......

*Amare was supposed to be a High School "Drafted Keeper" for 10 years....*he was a great part of the Suns Big-3 nucleus that sold-out our Isiah Knicks at MSG everytime they visit from 2004 to 2008 season. 
Phoenix 2008-9 starting lineup was supposed to be players: Nash, Joe Johnson, Marion, Amare (all contracts ending in 2010), and a young center (Lopez brothers). The last 4 years "steve Kerr" were only supposed to be signing and trading for deep depth bench players. 

I could only accept Amare or Bosh in a Knick uniform....as long as "David Lee & Nate Robinson" is in Knicks uniforms too. 
Alot of fans and "rumortologist" may want to trade Lee or Nate for this so-call 2010 dream-player....when they are the missing pieces that makes a team a contender. 

The Marbury & Hardaway situation got Steve Kerr the chance to get Colanglo job in Phoenix....and Colanglo is not wasting anytime in dismantling the Toronto Rapters. 

Chicago been in need for a low post bigman-scorer the day they traded Curry to the Knicks in 2005....it's 2009....someone wakeup Paxon so he could read the Bigman Trade Rumors on realgm and Yahoo. 
LOL


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> These guys have a greater chance of moving teams instead of lebron/wade... that being the case if donnie walsh were to sign either or, would you be satisfied that after all this time amar'e or bosh is what we have to show for it?
> 
> 
> bosh - I am not big on him. He is a skilled player and all but....he still hasn't done anything worthwhile up in toronto. He even has a decent supporting cast.That should be enough. He's supposed to be an elite player according to some... I dont see elite
> ...



I believe that neither guy would drastically change our situation. Earlier this week, I proposed a potential trade for Chris Bosh but having thought it over....he's not nearly as good a player as he appears. This is not to say that he isn't a special player but at the same time, he is not nearly good enough to command the salary he does nor the package the Raptors would want for him. He lacks rebounding ability, he lacks defensive ability, he has relatively average offensive awareness....he does nothing besides score the ball and he does so in a fashion that doesn't particularly create opportunities for teammates. I hate to say it because I know this will get a stir but Bosh is nothing more than a flashier and more aesthically pleasing Eddy Curry. Do we really want that again?

I do not believe Amare is far behind either. He's a bum in every other statistical category except for scoring. In spite of his scoring prowess, however, Amare has very few offensive moves and still firmly attached to the proverbial "tit" of Steve Nash. In any other offense, Amare would be exposed as a seriously flawed player. I honestly do believe that he's the next Kenyon Martin with an average jump shot in the making (although Martin was always a good defender and shot blocker): overpaid, injury-prone, overrated and a piss-poor attitude to boot.

Of the two, I'd prefer Bosh but I would prefer to stay away from both unless we can sign them to a reasonable deal, along with another star. That is not very likely to happen, however, so I think we should look to rebuild the "right way," now that our options are very limited with Wade and LeBron staying where they are.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ Good post and I agree with Dog on this one. Either one of these guys on this team would basically give the Knicks instant credibility. As for free agents, would you guys be happy with a combo of Joe Johnson and either Bosh or Amare as well if the Lebron and Wade plan goes out the window?
> 
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/02/05/20090205spt-suns.html


If there is some definite chance that we can land a backcourt star and frontcourt star then we might as well roll the dice. If Amare Stoudamire is all we can get, then I say pass because the guy is a certified bum and a ticking time bomb with those knees of his. I just don't see Joe Johnson coming to New York unless the Hawks begin sucking, so I don't want Amare who is not going to be taking over games anytime soon.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*The knees would need to be very well checked out*

BUT......he is far from a bum. He has averaged 25+....he has averaged more than 9 boards......he has averaged almost 2 blocks. The only concern is his knees.

And Kiya....its not like they WANT to get rid of him. He has said he is going and would like to be traded. He has also said he would love to be with coach D again. Plus your facts are all messed up. Kerr has only been there 2 years counting this year. Johnson was gone before he got there. Nash played only one year with Johnson. Johnson was traded because he was coming up a a contract year and they did not want to pay him max money. The Raptor situation is also not what you say. Brian C is not trying to dismantle anything. The fact is that not many players want Toronto as their destination. Bosh wants out, not vise versa. The Suns Lopez can't really even get off the bench. He is not his brother. You are really twisting things...as you have done all this season. BTW, let me give you the real scoop on Nate. He is a brilliant player off the bench in a sparkplug type role...when he is hot. When he is not hot, he is a very real liability. If you watched the game the other night, he missed a wide open Gallo twice and instead chucked up a shot that he clanged...twice. Missing is not that big a deal but missing the pass to one of the highest % 3 point shooters in the league is. This is the deal: you simply cannot make mental mistakes and bad judgments in a close game. Thats what seperates winning from losing. Its easy to look past them when we win but when he makes them and we lose, its huge. He's a nice piece but far from essential. I just don't ever see him becoming a game-smart player.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: The knees would need to be very well checked out*



alphaorange said:


> BUT......he is far from a bum. He has averaged 25+....he has averaged more than 9 boards......he has averaged almost 2 blocks. The only concern is his knees.
> 
> And Kiya....its not like they WANT to get rid of him. He has said he is going and would like to be traded. He has also said he would love to be with coach D again. Plus your facts are all messed up. Kerr has only been there 2 years counting this year. Johnson was gone before he got there. Nash played only one year with Johnson. Johnson was traded because he was coming up a a contract year and they did not want to pay him max money. The Raptor situation is also not what you say. Brian C is not trying to dismantle anything. The fact is that not many players want Toronto as their destination. Bosh wants out, not vise versa. The Suns Lopez can't really even get off the bench. He is not his brother. You are really twisting things...as you have done all this season. BTW, let me give you the real scoop on Nate. He is a brilliant player off the bench in a sparkplug type role...when he is hot. When he is not hot, he is a very real liability. If you watched the game the other night, he missed a wide open Gallo twice and instead chucked up a shot that he clanged...twice. Missing is not that big a deal but missing the pass to one of the highest % 3 point shooters in the league is. This is the deal: you simply cannot make mental mistakes and bad judgments in a close game. Thats what seperates winning from losing. Its easy to look past them when we win but when he makes them and we lose, its huge. He's a nice piece but far from essential. I just don't ever see him becoming a game-smart player.


Amare has averaged 25ppg in Mike D'Antoni's system. Having witnessed what his coaching can do for a players game, do you think there is anything abnormal about a guy being that athletic to be able to do something like that? Not to mention, Amare has been playing with one of the league's premier passers so there is nothing impressive about those numbers. Not to mention, he's averaged just 2bpg once in his career despite laying more than 35mpg for most of it. Defense has never been his fortay and there is no getting around that, which is odd given how athletically gifted he is. I'm exaggerating when I call him a bum but I don't believe he's to far from Kenyon Martin. Why else have the Suns been rumored to want to trade him for so long? Plain and simple, he's not that good and he is extremely selfish evident by the fact that he has never gotten more than double digit rebounding if he hasn't scored more than 20 points this season.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Come on, Chosen....*



alphaorange said:


> As a knick fan, you should know how much team harmony and the staff can affect play. We have basically the same team as last year but this year we have an outside shot at 40 wins. The Suns organization is a mess...the team dynamics are really screwed up. Getting Amare now in a sign and trade would really start to clarify our future. Even though they say they won't trade Nash, I can't understand why they wouldn't if he is a guy they also stand to lose in a couple of years. Its not like he is a young guy. I want Gallo and Chandler but I would trade anyone else to get Nash and Amare.
> 
> IMO, the Suns hands are somewhat tied. There is a gigantic (almost certain) risk losing Amare for nothing if they don't trade him and if he wants to go to NY they really will have no leverage. I don't see him wanting Chicago if they have to trade Deng to get him. He and Rose will not be enough, plus the Chicago franchise is another one that is messed up right now. Miami might be attractive but would they give up Beasly? Big risk for both teams. Beasly could end up being a better all around player than Amare. He could also end up being a sub-allstar talent. I would see Miami as the biggest competition. It all comes down to where he wants to play.
> 
> If we were to secure Amare, we could challenge for a title with just about any other remaining FA. I wonder if we trade for him, do we have his "bird rights"? If so, does that help us secure another FA before re-upping him and exceeding the cap? Any CBA experts out there? Grinch?


We would in fact have his bird rights, which would help a huge deal in 2010. Having his bird rights, the Knicks could then use the money they saved under the cap and sign two other maximum contracts and then sign Stoudemire to a max contract. I don't see a means of obtaining Stoudemire or Bosh without trading Chandler or Gallinari however. I'd be more willing to part with Chandler. Stoudemire would have to opt out in 2010-2011 for that to happen though, which is why I'd rather trade for Bosh.

On a side note, if Phoenix is going to rebuild, maybe they'll trade Shaquille O'Neal for Stephon Marbury. I know, pipe dream, but that would be awesome. O'Neal's contract expires at the end of the 2010 season, meaning the Knicks would also have his bird rights. The more bird rights the Knicks can obtain for 2010 the better, that's why the trade for Bosh involving both Gallinari and Chandler is in fact a good one, because the Knicks would definitely have Bosh's bird rights which would help lure James and another high profile guy to New York.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

As for getting both Stoudemire and Bosh for the 2010 free agency crop, it's a nice idea, but if those two guys are the only two signings then the Knicks will not win a championship. Bosh is heavily overrated in my opinion (though still worth a maximum contract) and Stoudemire is a upper tier third man on a team to a middle tier second man. Bosh probably fits into that category too, maybe a bit higher. Of course if the cards are played right, there's no reason they cannot get James in addition to these two guys or Wade in addition to these two guys and if the Knicks can get rid of both Jeffries and Curry and somehow get one of these guys they could actually get all four of them while signing them to maximum contracts and still have room for the M.L.E. and L.L.E. signings. If the rumors about Nash signing in 2010 are absolutely true and the Knicks could in fact do that, the lineup would be:

Nash
Wade
James
Bosh
Stoudemire

Of course this is just a pipe dream and is not likely to happen.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twink.....he's a great center in this system*

Yes, he has his flaws defensively but I think he would do better here because the fans would demand it. I also think you are buying into the whole "D'Antoni's system inflates stats" crap a lot too much. You're talking about teams that averaged what? 5-7 points a game more? Spread over the entire team? Come on...that a load. Maybe a point or point and a half because of the pace but there are other teams that score nearly as much and no one uses that argument before. There have ALWAYS been high scoring teams but I never heard that baloney before. Showtime ring a bell? Really Twink, Amare's offensive game is a lot more than Nash. He is shooting over 40% from three! He would be an all star 5 for us. I like Lee a lot but I'm not sure he has the same success at the PF spot and he is certainly not the final solution at center. Tough choices once you get to that level of talent, my friend. Who do you like?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout this trade?

Knicks trade - 

David Lee
Wilson Chandler
Stephon Marbury

Knicks receive - 

Amare Stoudemire
Leandro Barbosa
Alando Tucker


Lineups - 

NY:

PG - Duhon/Robinson
SG - QRich/Barbosa
SF - Harrington/Gallinari/Tucker
PF - Amare/Thomas
C - Jefferies/Curry


Suns - 

PG - Nash/Marbury
SG - JRich/Hill
SF - Chandler/Barnes
PF - Lee
C - Shaq/Lopez


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: The knees would need to be very well checked out*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Amare has averaged 25ppg in Mike D'Antoni's system. Having witnessed what his coaching can do for a players game, do you think there is anything abnormal about a guy being that athletic to be able to do something like that? Not to mention, Amare has been playing with one of the league's premier passers so there is nothing impressive about those numbers. Not to mention, he's averaged just 2bpg once in his career despite laying more than 35mpg for most of it. Defense has never been his fortay and there is no getting around that, which is odd given how athletically gifted he is. I'm exaggerating when I call him a bum but I don't believe he's to far from Kenyon Martin. Why else have the Suns been rumored to want to trade him for so long? Plain and simple, he's not that good and he is extremely selfish evident by the fact that he has never gotten more than double digit rebounding if he hasn't scored more than 20 points this season.


N.B.A. fours and their P.E.R. against:

Andrei Kirilenko - 10.6
Kevin Garnett - 13.0
Ben Wallace - 13.6
Boris Diaw - 13.9
Luc Mbaha Moute - 14.3
Rashard Lewis - 14.3
Dirk Nowitzki - 14.4
Elton Brand - 14.7
Amare Stoudemire - 15.2
Jeff Green - 15.5
LaMarcus Aldridge - 16.4
Hakim Warrick - 16.5
Zach Randolph - 16.7
Tyrus Thomas - 17.1
Chris Bosh - 17.2
David West - 17.3
Pau Gasol - 17.4
Shawn Marion - 17.5
Josh Smith - 17.5
Al Harrington - 17.6
Luis Scola - 18.0
Jason Maxiell - 18.6
Kenyon Martin - 18.8
Kevin Love - 19.4
Antawn Jamison - 19.4
Troy Murphy - 20.2
Matt Bonner - 20.4
Jason Thompson - 20.5
Brandan Wright - 20.7
Yi Jianlian - 21.0

So sure, he's not elite, but he's still in the top third defensively. I will say that he's probably overrated as a defender, though his game is considerably more suited for the five than it is the four.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

MB30 said:


> How bout this trade?
> 
> Knicks trade -
> 
> ...


Pass. Amare Stoudamire is overrated and does not really provide much more that this team already does not have with Lee and Harrington. Barbosa would be a waste on the Knicks with Robinson already here.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> *I believe that neither guy would drastically change our situation*. Earlier this week, I proposed a potential trade for Chris Bosh but having thought it over....he's not nearly as good a player as he appears. This is not to say that he isn't a special player but at the same time, he is not nearly good enough to command the salary he does nor the package the Raptors would want for him. He lacks rebounding ability, he lacks defensive ability, he has relatively average offensive awareness....he does nothing besides score the ball and he does so in a fashion that doesn't particularly create opportunities for teammates. I hate to say it because I know this will get a stir but Bosh is nothing more than a flashier and more aesthically pleasing Eddy Curry. Do we really want that again?
> 
> I do not believe Amare is far behind either. He's a bum in every other statistical category except for scoring. In spite of his scoring prowess, however, Amare has very few offensive moves and still firmly attached to the proverbial "tit" of Steve Nash. In any other offense, Amare would be exposed as a seriously flawed player. I honestly do believe that he's the next Kenyon Martin with an average jump shot in the making (although Martin was always a good defender and shot blocker): overpaid, injury-prone, overrated and a piss-poor attitude to boot.
> 
> Of the two, I'd prefer Bosh but I would prefer to stay away from both unless we can sign them to a reasonable deal, along with another star. That is not very likely to happen, however, so I think we should look to rebuild the "right way," now that our options are very limited with Wade and LeBron staying where they are.


And no they will not..... which is why i would be a bit disappointed that we STILL would have to work through trades and drafts to stock up the right talent to become a top tier team


I really would prefer to get homegrown talent... in the sense where we draft a guy develop him and he flourishes into a star... unfortunately we havent even been able to hold onto a good lottery pick in a while... even utah has our 2010 draft pick (if im not mistaken) unprotected i think too


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Come on, Chosen....*



alphaorange said:


> If we were to secure Amare, we could challenge for a title with just about any other remaining FA. I wonder if we trade for him, do we have his "bird rights"? If so, does that help us secure another FA before re-upping him and exceeding the cap? Any CBA experts out there? Grinch?


the answer is yes we'd have his bird rights , and you can re-up with him be4 he beomes a free agent.

to me amare is worth the risk ...but bosh isn't if you are going to place him in as the star of the team.

if bosh is your best player your team isn't that good in all likelyhood.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Another question, Grinch...*

Can you sign a guy to a one year extension and exercise his bird rights after that? I am speaking of Lee. If I read the rule right, both he and Nate will have bird rights. Could we not extend them until '10 now and pay them market value after we sign the FAs?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Another question, Grinch...*



alphaorange said:


> Can you sign a guy to a one year extension and exercise his bird rights after that? I am speaking of Lee. If I read the rule right, both he and Nate will have bird rights. Could we not extend them until '10 now and pay them market value after we sign the FAs?


Yes, I've thought of this as well. It is in fact allowable, but would either of them do it?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> And no they will not..... which is why i would be a bit disappointed that we STILL would have to work through trades and drafts to stock up the right talent to become a top tier team
> 
> 
> I really would prefer to get homegrown talent... in the sense where we draft a guy develop him and he flourishes into a star... unfortunately we havent even been able to hold onto a good lottery pick in a while... *even utah has our 2010 draft pick (if im not mistaken) unprotected i think too*


Technically speaking, wouldn't we be able to give up our draft pick in 2009 instead of 2010? I am starting to believe that this team, barring any injuries, will make the playoffs as a 7th or 8th seed this year. I'd be willing to give up the 15th or 16th pick in a relatively weak draft this year instead of 2010. To be perfectly honest, I believe we need as many safeguards for that offseason as we can get. That 2009-2010 season may very well be a tumultous one with most of the team playing for a contract, and several more who are old enough to want to leave in order to compete for a ring on a championship caliber team. Needless to say, we have all the ingridents put together for another controversial season. Given the likelihood that we may very well end up without any top tier free agents, I'd want that draft pick to at least ensure that we'll be able to add another quality player, who will be able to effect games at some point and time.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Come on, Chosen....*



Da Grinch said:


> the answer is yes we'd have his bird rights , and you can re-up with him be4 he beomes a free agent.
> 
> to me amare is worth the risk ...but bosh isn't if you are going to place him in as the star of the team.
> 
> if bosh is your best player your team isn't that good in all likelyhood.


It's interesting you should say that because I view things vice-versa. I'm curious to know why you believe Amare is the better player of the two and what you'd be willing to give up for him.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Another question, Grinch...*



alphaorange said:


> Can you sign a guy to a one year extension and exercise his bird rights after that? I am speaking of Lee. If I read the rule right, both he and Nate will have bird rights. Could we not extend them until '10 now and pay them market value after we sign the FAs?


You can sign them to a one year extension but you lose their bird rights after that and have to compete with every other team on a level playing field for their services. That's how the Warriors were not able to retain Mikael Pietrus. I think you only do something like that if you have a Ben Gordon who you know no one in the league is going to pay above market value for and if you'll have the money available to compete with the teams who do have money more than the MLE to work with. We might be in a position to do that for both David Lee and Nate Robinson considering the amount of money we will have available for the 2010 offseason; I don't think either player will want to leave New York so it might be worth the risk given the agenda of having as much financial flexibility possible for that offseason. I'd be a little cautious, however, and only offer Nate a one year contract and simply frontload Lee's multi-year contract.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twink.....he's a great center in this system*



alphaorange said:


> Yes, he has his flaws defensively but I think he would do better here because the fans would demand it. I also think you are buying into the whole "D'Antoni's system inflates stats" crap a lot too much. You're talking about teams that averaged what? 5-7 points a game more? Spread over the entire team? Come on...that a load. Maybe a point or point and a half because of the pace but there are other teams that score nearly as much and no one uses that argument before. There have ALWAYS been high scoring teams but I never heard that baloney before. Showtime ring a bell? Really Twink, Amare's offensive game is a lot more than Nash. He is shooting over 40% from three! He would be an all star 5 for us. I like Lee a lot but I'm not sure he has the same success at the PF spot and he is certainly not the final solution at center. Tough choices once you get to that level of talent, my friend. Who do you like?


The question is if you really want him at the 5, given how much he *****ed about playing the position during his tenure with the Suns. And I don't buy him being a better defender at the position because of the fans....if that was the case, Eddy would have made First Team All-Defense by now.

For the record, I'm not necessarily suggesting that D'Antoni's system inflates stats. I do believe that this system is built for particular players to excel in and Amare is one of those players; He's fast, he's agile and he can play above the rim. What happens, however, when we run into the type of teams that dictate the flow of the game better than we do? What happens when the game is slowed to a blistering pace? I don't think the guy has any sort of tools to actually be effective in that sort of system and right now, I don't believe we can necessarily dictate tempo against the upper tier teams as presently constructed in the playoffs.

P.S., Yes Amare shoots above 40% from 3....he's also taken 7 all season, LOL. I think if I had Shaq down-low and Nash distributing that I could sink 3 out of 7. As for centers that I'd like, Dwight Howard would be amazing, LOL; but I don't think that one is going to happen. As for attainable 5's that work in this system, I like Nene who might be a slim possibility and Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Another question, Grinch...*



alphaorange said:


> Can you sign a guy to a one year extension and exercise his bird rights after that? I am speaking of Lee. If I read the rule right, both he and Nate will have bird rights. Could we not extend them until '10 now and pay them market value after we sign the FAs?



if walsh's plan is to sign them in 2010, he doesn't need nate's or lee's consent , just offer them the qualifying offer and thats it after the season just sign them ...his m.o. however is to sign guys early by a year to get a discount...thats what he's done in indy for years.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Come on, Chosen....*



TwinkieFoot said:


> It's interesting you should say that because I view things vice-versa. I'm curious to know why you believe Amare is the better player of the two and what you'd be willing to give up for him.



basically in my opinion i believe in the nba you win with dominance, amare is a dominant offensive player , he is basically unstoppable, he is nearly automatic from 15-18 feet...with a very quick 1st step he basically forces other 4's to guard his shot or he jsut goes by them and sometimes over them ...at the 5 he is even more unstoppable because of his quickness advantage....

you can win a title with him as your go to guy....

bosh may be a better all around player because he is a better defender/rebounder, but in the 4th quarter i'd feel better force feeding the ball to stoudamire than bosh , you can find guys who play defense around a dominant scorer or rebound around him , but basically with bosh to reach that upper echelon of teams you would need a scorer as good as him to play off of and get the best out of him , thats alot harder to find than lets say a younger dale davis/otis thorpe/charles oakley type to bookend amare


----------

